# What are the best homesteading and off-grid magazines



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

I am thinking of getting a homesteading magazine or an off-grid magazine, can you tell which would be the best 2 magazines. Thanks Chris


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Homesteading means different things to different people. Following is a list of agriculture/self sufficiency magazines I've read over the past 30 years. Home Power is the off the grid magazine, I'd recommend. For "homesteading" topics the best is Countryside. Recognize that after a period of time any magazine will become somewhat stale as similar articles appear. Countryside isn't a slick magazine with more ads than written material. That's one of the reasons I look at it every month on the news stand. If I see something interesting that month, I buy it. I no longer subscribe to it. The only magazines I subscribe to now are Acres USA and Home Power.


The following is entirely my own absolutely biased opinion.

Small Farm Today http://www.smallfarmtoday.com/
Oriented to actually making a living off a small farm. The publisher is a farmer in Missouri.

Countryside http://www.countrysidemag.com/
Articles written by readers. A must have. The absolute best choice if you only get one. Best content month to month by far.

American Small Farm http://www.smallfarm.com/
This was Hobby Farm before the Hobby Farm magazine was published. Much closer to the bone than Hobby Farm. Factual articles.

Backwoodsman Magazine http://www.backwoodsmanmag.com/
Primitive arts and survival.

The Stockman Grass Farmer http://stockmangrassfarmer.net/
Making money by grazing animals on grass. Excellent for large stock operations. Useful for small operations too if you're raising livestock for sale.

ACRES USA http://www.acresusa.com/magazines/magazine.htm
Organic, biodynamic, anti-chemical. Again oriented to livestock operations. Their book catalog has titles you probably will not find elsewhere. Order a free copy. It will surprise you.

Backhome Magazine http://www.backhomemagazine.com/
This magazine was started by the original Mother Earth News magazine staffers when Mother Earth News was sold the first time. Somewhat like Mother Earth News.

Small Farmer's Journal http://www.smallfarmersjournal.com/
Farming with horses. Articles on old equipment and anything horse or oxen related to use non-tractor power.

Backwoods Home Magazine http://www.backwoodshome.com/ 
Somewhat like Mother Earth News with a survivalist tilt.

Hobby Farm http://www.hobbyfarms.com/
Slick magazine for newbies to farming with lots of money. Articles I read had factual errors. Writers seem to be assigned topics about which they have no experience.


----------



## stargazer (Mar 6, 2009)

Another is Mother Earth News http://www.motherearthnews.com/


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

We subscribe to Backwoods Home and Countryside. Have taken a lot of the others over the years, but these are the two we stick to. If I could afford only one, it would be Backwoods Home, because of Jackie Clay. She's awesome!!


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I like Backswood Home and Countryside. I also get MEN, because the sold it last year on a fundraiser for $9 for the year and have read Backhome. I prefer the first two though.


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

I truly enjoy Countryside magazine. It has such a wide variety of topics and regular columns that I enjoy reading. I would have to agree with the earlier post about Hobby Farm......very slick and glossy......but limited content and yes, factual errors.....very much geared toward "gentlemen farming"....it almost looks like an advertisement for John Deere or Kubota or Cub....pick the monthly advertiser. Great photos though.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Farmshow is the best magazine for those that like to tinker and repurpose things. I also like Countryside, BackHome, and Grit.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for this thread. I agree with the other posters about Hobby Farm...yuck. I have all the older Mother Earth News on disk and I love those older issues. The newer ones, not so much. I'm going to look into Countryside and Backwoods Home though, thanks to this thread.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

We get MEN and it is getting very repetitive. same stories, same people, same ideas we are subscribed until April ... 2012...oops... may have to try some of these others.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2009)

Countryside & Small StocK Journal paid subscriber for past 30+ years. This is, in my opinion, the very best magazine for homesteaders, written by folks out there doing it. They also have a bookstore that sells homesteading and related books.

Bill


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Small Farm Canada...it's full of info for farming AND it's Canadian 

www.smallfarmcanada.ca


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Countryside & Backwoods Home are the best. I've tried out most all others, too.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I subscribe to BackwoodsHome, Countryside, BackHome, Mother Earth News, Hobby Farm and Hobby Farm Home. I am letting the two Hobby Farms ones expire and if I could only have one it would be BWH. If I could have two it would include Countryside. I know a lot of people don't like MEN but they have a lot of good info IMO even though it is nothing like it was years ago.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Countryside. Our local library sells all their mags. at the end of the year. You might want to try that for the ones you don't minding waiting to read.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i like Mother Earth News and Mary Janes Farm is another good one..the latter is more for the ladies.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We subscribe to both Backwoodshome and Countryside. Of these tow, Backwoodshome is far superior in my opinion. Most of the articles in Countryside are wrtten by the readers, some are good and some are terrible and should never have been printed. For instance, two issues ago someone wrote an article about modifying a mauser rifle. In the last issuie, Countryside staff was blasted by several people saying the article should never of been printed because of safety concerns.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It goes without saying that no one should regard something in a magazine as a Bible so to speak. I read for ideas, different viewpoints, and something that shows vast experience. I read the Mauser article. That got a WTH! out of me.

Some of the publishers will send free copies. I know Acres USA will. For those of you that haven't seen it, get a free copy. I also suggest Permaculture Activist for specific topics. I recommend anyone reading this to go to their site and if you see a topic in their back issues that interests you, buy it. I've found some of my most useful books through those two publications. Depending on your viewpoint, you may find they make you feel uncomfortable. On the other hand you will find information you never knew existed.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

idigpotatoes said:


> We get MEN and it is getting very repetitive. same stories, same people, same ideas we are subscribed until April ... 2012...oops... may have to try some of these others.


Hi,
I deal with Mother Earth News quite a bit. They are always looking for new ideas and new authors. If you have a good idea for an article, or want to take a cut at writing one, I guarantee they will give it a good look and use it if it fits with the magazine. They will even pay you for it!
They are a nice bunch of people to deal with.

Gary


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I go to the library and have access to all of them. None of them are worth the subscription price. I read National Geographic, it teaches more about life then anything.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Magazines have a life cycle, and they also recycle old story ideas on an ongoing basis. If you pick up the CDs of the old Mother Earth News, The anthologies of the first Backwoods Home Magazines, and the CDs from the first few years of Homepower, you'll have more than enough solid reading material. 

The current issues of TMEN tend to be more green politics, Homepower has become a magazine more designed for solar installers, and Backwoods has been primarily rehashing for the past few years.

I'm not sure what the survival rate of any of the magazines is going to be. A lot of the printed media is going belly up.


----------



## Standupguy (May 27, 2007)

I enjoy Backwoods and Countryside...Both full of helpful hints!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

At the moment I take SFJ, and backyard poultry. I intended to give the BYP to a friend, but he got fired and I dont see him anymore. BUT its something to read. I like SFJ cause it is horse/farm related, but some of it I dont care for, OR understand. I wish I could understand the articals by Eric Nordell about large scale gardening, but I dont. I even several years ago bought a vidio they had out, and it was so dark that I couldnt see enough to keep up with where they were going with their nerrative.I like pictures, and I dont mind reading. Used to do ALOT of it till I got the puter. Now, reading what I do on it is ENOUGH


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Harry, had a good point, Many of the magazines have thrived and prospered based on the vision of the founder. Countryside has successfully transitioned to a new generation. The original Mother Earth News founder died recently unnoticed by many. MEN is now on its third owner.

I bought the special issue of Backwoods Home just to read Dave Duffy's article on starting the magazine. Acres USA also lost a long time stalwart. Fortunately it hasn't lost direction.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

From someone in the magazine business, I gotta wonder...does anyone feel that there are any neglected niches for homesteaders in the magazine industry?

I also wonder if anyone has canceled subscriptions in favor of finding the information they need online, or for other reasons. (Some of which have already been mentioned.)

Don't mean to hi-jack the thread...seems appropriate?


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok, what the heck is MEN and SFJ. Sorry to appear a little slow but it helps to know what magazines your talking about.


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

men = mother earth news


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

canfossi said:


> I am thinking of getting a homesteading magazine or an off-grid magazine, can you tell which would be the best 2 magazines. Thanks Chris


Many of these magazines....well, at least Backwoods Home and Countryside Journal....provide thier published articles on-line at their websites. You could possibly visit these websites and possibly make your own decision based on what you read.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Along with the ones I have already mentioned I also buy MaryJane's Farm if it has something in it I would be interested in but, for me, her magazine is more like a catalog because she sells her products there and there are a lot of them. I don't mind if she wants to publish a catalog to sell her items but I don't want to pay for that catalog every month. 
SFJ= Small Farm Journal


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

the ones I have used for years are countryside and home power.I have been able to get alot of info from both


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

To answer PulpFactions' questions:

Magazines that address "how to" subjects will probably always have a changing base due to the reader's interests. Once you've progressed beyond the magazine's normal article subjects, why subscribe. BTDT kicks in.

With the wide selection of magazines out there I don't know of any niche not covered that isn't much more available on the internet. Tractors and farm equipment is an example. With a resource like www.tractorbynet.com why would you think about starting a magazine with that subject. There are specialty magazine that focus on collector and antique equipment.

Likewise Acres USA and Permaculture Activist are there for those who really want to work with nature and maximize their results. They are definitely not for the casual reader. Especially for Acres USA, the average person may find some of the articles challenging to comprehend. 

If you want to make a living at farming then Small Farm Today, Grassland Farmer and the more commercial farming magazines like Progressive Farmer are available.

Specialty magazines exist for livestock as well. 

Some magazines began during a period when there was interest in them. Mother Earth News at the beginning was much different than today. I suspect at some time it almost folded. Its most recent incarnation takes it somewhat back to its roots. When it was sold the firs time, some of the original staffers started Backhome magazine which is still around today. 

Backwoods Home addressed the need for self sufficiency information when it arrived in the 80's. 

Going farther into self sufficiency with primitive arts you have Backwoodsman magazine.

Best of all we have Homesteadingtoday and for Brits and others www.acountrylife.com

I find it hard to come up with anything that doesn't have a source for information.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

SFJ is Small Farmers Journal--emphasis on farming with horses
http://www.smallfarmersjournal.com/


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Home Power magazine
www.homepower.com


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite are Countryside and BackwoodsHome, but I also really like Grit. I do like MJ's Farm, but I like it more for the crafty stuff, so I would'nt really consider this a Homesteading magazine, more of a fun one!


----------



## nhlivefreeordie (Nov 6, 2009)

1. Backwoods Home Magazine
2. Countryside Journal

If it had to be only one, it would be Backwoods Home.


----------



## RobinL (Jan 24, 2015)

I would add Capper's Farmer to your list. It is a great and informational magazine. I also like Mother Earth News. But Capper's Farmer would be my first choice. I am going to try two other magazines that you mentioned. Thanks for the post!


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

I currently am getting Countryside & Grit. I get lots of good ideas from them & even my boyfriend has started reading them & say's he's learned a lot.


----------



## bcollier18 (Nov 23, 2014)

WOW. What a thread revival. How far back was a thread from 2009.

Great info though. Glad I caught it


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

This thread is a lot like the magazines themselves. The content seems to come back to life again a year or two later. 

I've subscribed to most of the ones mentioned above at one time or another. They're interesting for a while but by about the second year, it feels like I'm getting "reruns" and let the subscriptions lapse.

Right now, the only thing I'm subscribed to is something I read online, something called "Growing For Market". So far, I like it quite a lot but it's just my first year.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Countryside - a must have
Backwoods Home - The older ones were more "backwoods" but still good.
Backwoodsman - A little more backwoods than BWH
Back Home - Just went out of business a couple months ago. Back issues still available.
Mother Earth News - Decent articles. Went through a period where they catered more to the suburban types, but good when it started and better now. 

We often buy back issues of these types magazines. Ebay is a good place to find them.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

According to their website BackHome has ceased publication.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone get the free subscription to Living the Country Life. I just got my first one, scanned it a little before we left. Looked good, quite a few ads but for free, OK. I think it is quarterly, IIRC.

I haven't subscribed to any magazine for 30 years. Mom gave me Country? I think it was. One of them, published by Reiman, anyway. She got several. Mom has been gone 12 years now....James


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Jolly said:


> According to their website BackHome has ceased publication.



Yes, but you can get back issues on their site.


----------



## RomeGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

We like Cappers Farmer a lot. I wish it came more than 4 times a year.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I vote for Backwoodsman, and Countryside. I like Countryside since people can write articles and submit them on things they have learned. (Same with Backwoodsman) So if you think that some magazine hasn't covered a niche that you want to see, Write about it and submit it. Or if you have something you have done and are pleased with it share it with others. I noticed a few of the threads here would make nice articles in Countryside magazine for those who would want to write them up. This is the reason I dropped my subscription to Backwoods home, because it seemed to be staff writers, instead of homesteaders like us.


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 10, 2015)

Mother Earth News and Grit here. Like them both.


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 10, 2015)

post removed.


----------



## SparkyMaine (Jan 10, 2011)

One other one that no one has mentioned is New Pioneer. I get that, Backwoods Home, MEN, used to get Back Home before it went out of business, and I occasionally get Hobby Farm, Grit, and/or CountrySide.

Backwoods Home is my favorite, but New Pioneer is a close second. It has a lot of articles, all of which have a lot of substance.


----------



## retire2$ (Feb 12, 2003)

Swift publishing swallowed up Countryside magazine awhile back. Seems like there is a lot more advertising. The articles that are written by subscribers have taken on a different way also. The articles are about products that the author is selling with a web site for their purchase at the end of the article. Also, some of the articles about products that don't have a web site are shown for sale on the advertising pages. I have been a faithful subscriber since the late 70's but I will not be renewing my subscription. Our local Tractor Supply carries this magazine if you would like to check it out before purchasing a subscription. The internet with forums like this and especially YouTube is a more efficient way for me to get and view information. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

It wasn't too long before my Countryside subscription ran out that I read an article about living off-grid, written by what seemed to be a subscriber. Ok, I have no issue with that as there are a lot of knowledgeable people out there.

But as I read the article, it became apparent that it was pretty a disgruntled old woman that couldn't get done complaining about the horrors of dealing with only an old generator that they couldn't keep running. 

Umm... OK. I guess that's her experience. But I thought it was a very poor example of living off-grid. No mention of solar panels. No mention of a wind generator. No mention of a decent battery bank. No mention of any kind of hydro setup. Just one crappy old generator. Sounds a lot like someone who buys a cowbell and can't figure out why they can't be a whole band all by themselves.

When it's those kinds of people writing the articles, I tend to find them of limited value, which is one reason I let the subscription lapse.


----------

